# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  "Kurani" shqip lexohet nga fundi në fillim, për së prapthi!

## xemanuel

sapo ka dale perkthimi shqip i kuranit te Sherif Ahmetit e kam marre dhe e kam lexuar por ajo qe me pengonte me se shumti ishte se kurani duhej lexuar apo hapur nga mbrapa gje qe me nervozonte shum sepse habitesha dora ime shkonte gjithmone qe te hap kuranin nga e mbara 

gjerat qe me se shumti me kan penguar ishte se kuranin duhej hapur bethmbrapsht 

a eshte kjo normale apo jo cfare mendoni ju 
 a do te ishte mire qe te ndalen me keto arabizime ne gjuhen e embel shqipe tani vetem pse hapet kurani arabisht ne anen tjeter edhe ai shqip te hapet ne ate ane por ta keni parasysh se gjuha arabe shkruhet nga e djathta ne te majte dhe se gjuha shqipe nga e majta ne te djathte ndonje here mendoj dhe them se nje dit ne nje perkthim tjeter edhe shkrimet do ti bejne nga e djathta ne te majte 

A JU DUKET KJO BUDALLALLEK QE KURANI NE GJUHEN SHQIPE DUHET TE SHFLETOHET BETHMBRAPSHT

----------


## Liqvid

> sapo ka dale perkthimi shqip i kuranit te Sherif Ahmetit e kam marre dhe e kam lexuar por ajo qe me pengonte me se shumti ishte se kurani duhej lexuar apo hapur nga mbrapa gje qe me nervozonte shum sepse habitesha dora ime shkonte gjithmone qe te hap kuranin nga e mbara 
> 
> (...)
> 
>  a do te ishte mire qe te ndalen me keto arabizime ne gjuhen e embel shqipe tani vetem pse hapet kurani arabisht ne anen tjeter edhe ai shqip te hapet ne ate ane por ta keni parasysh se gjuha arabe shkruhet nga e djathta ne te majte dhe se gjuha shqipe nga e majta ne te djathte ndonje here mendoj dhe them se nje dit ne nje perkthim tjeter edhe shkrimet do ti bejne nga e djathta ne te majte



Me kujtove kte shkrimin e nje anetari qe pashe te nje teme tjeter:




> Ja e ardhmja e gjuhës shqipe po nuk luftuam virusin islam!!!
> 
> مقاله قرآنی در نشريات عمومی، تخصصی و ويژه*نامه*های قرآ
> 
> http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...&postcount=160


Me sa duket, me kete punen e leximit mrapsht te Kuranit, s'paskan humb shume kohe dhe paskan rifillu perpjekjet si ato te dikurshmet per arabizimin e shqipes.

----------


## Jack Watson

Me të vërtet shumë budallëk.

----------


## Gimi3

> O gimi3
> 
> librat ne shqip i lexojmë nga e majta në të djathtë. Dhe ata që shkruajnë me dorën e majtë shkruajnë e lexojnë nga e majta në të djathtë.
> 
> Eshët thjesht lehtësi leximi nëse faqet shfletohen normalisht. Lexon nga e majta në të djathtë, arrin në fund të faqes dhe shkon te faqja tjetër që vjen në të djathtë. Në këtë rast me sa po kuptoj unë, lexon nga e majta në të djathtë dhe pastaj pasi mbaron faqen duhet të shkosh mbrapsht për te faqja tjetër.


Pershendetje Qyfyre  :buzeqeshje:  ,

Nese e lexove me vemendje se perse eshte nga e djathta ne te majten do te kuptosh se ka edhe urtesi te tjera.

Plus asaj une mora shume shembuj nese ti don te lexosh shqip edhe don ta vertetosh qe perkthyesi nuk ka bere gabim ne perkthim e ke edhe arabisht ne qosh. ( nese e din arabishten kuptohet )

Edhe dicka me sa duket une e ceka edhe nje gje ka edhe Kur'an shqip qe lexohet nga e majta ne te djathten si cdo liber tjeter.

Nese te pelqen ta lexosh Kur'anin Shqip nga e majta ne te djathten atehere urdhero. Por me sa duket asnjerin nuk jeni ne gjendje ta lexoni  :buzeqeshje:  vetem parapelqeni te flisni shume gjera per asgje, natyre e shqiptarit kjo  :ngerdheshje:  kritika vend e pavend ne fund kur eshte puna per gjera konkrete te gjithe ngurrojne.

----------


## alibaba

> Nese e lexove me vemendje se perse eshte nga e djathta ne te majten do te kuptosh se ka edhe urtesi te tjera.


Është më se e kjartë se përse duhet të shkruhet Kurani nga djathtas në të majtë: Sepse "gjuha e pavlerë shqipe" duhet t'i përshtatet gjuhës së Allahut Rraxhim. 

Ju e konsideroni mëkat nëse gjuha arabe i nënshtrohet asaj shqipe, sepse arabishtja na qenka gjuhë e zotit. Porse gjuhën shqipe ia nënshtroni asaj arabe me shumë lehtësi.
Ky është mentaliteti juaj.

----------


## Gimi3

> Është më se e kjartë se përse duhet të shkruhet Kurani nga djathtas në të majtë: Sepse "gjuha e pavlerë shqipe" duhet t'i përshtatet gjuhës së Allahut Rraxhim. 
> 
> Ju e konsideroni mëkat nëse gjuha arabe i nënshtrohet asaj shqipe, sepse arabishtja na qenka gjuhë e zotit. Porse gjuhën shqipe ia nënshtroni asaj arabe me shumë lehtësi.
> Ky është mentaliteti juaj.


Absolutisht gabim mendimi juaj megjithate mbetet ashtu si mendim i juaji personal.

E sa i perket mentalitetit tend e sata here qe perjashtohesh duke share ne cdo postim qe e ben ?!

Njerez te rangut te ulet.

----------


## Pan

Raca e këtyre që justifikojnë arabizimin e shqipes, janë ata që dje vrisnin e helmonin rilindasit tanë në emër të "allahit" dhe gjakut të tyre arab. Nqs nuk mund të mbani krejt forumin të pastër prej këtyre këpujave gjakpirëse, ju lutem të paktën mbani pastër forumin ateist. Mendimet e tyre të ndyra le t'i predikojnë në gjirizet e tyre antishqiptare, jo këtu mes nesh.

Jo nacionalizmit arab!

----------


## alibaba

> Absolutisht gabim mendimi juaj megjithate mbetet ashtu si mendim i juaji personal.


Nuk është mendimi im o beduin i nderuar majë deves.

Është realiteti që po e shohim me sy. Për hir të arabishtes, edhe shqipen po e shkruani mbrapsht.




> E sa i perket mentalitetit tend e sata here qe perjashtohesh duke share ne cdo postim qe e ben ?!


Çka të rruhet ty se përjashtohem. Ke mbetur ti shpellar të merresh me punë të tjerëve.

Merru me temën jo me mua. Kështu është kur futen beduinët si moderatorë. Atëherë bëhet forumi hale e vërtetë.




> Njerez te rangut te ulet.


Skllav arab, mbetje e urryer e gjeneve turko-aziatike.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> sapo ka dale perkthimi shqip i kuranit te Sherif Ahmetit e kam marre dhe e kam lexuar por ajo qe me pengonte me se shumti ishte se kurani duhej lexuar apo hapur nga mbrapa gje qe me nervozonte shum sepse habitesha dora ime shkonte gjithmone qe te hap kuranin nga e mbara 
> 
> gjerat qe me se shumti me kan penguar ishte se kuranin duhej hapur bethmbrapsht 
> 
> a eshte kjo normale apo jo cfare mendoni ju 
>  a do te ishte mire qe te ndalen me keto arabizime ne gjuhen e embel shqipe tani vetem pse hapet kurani arabisht ne anen tjeter edhe ai shqip te hapet ne ate ane por ta keni parasysh se gjuha arabe shkruhet nga e djathta ne te majte dhe se gjuha shqipe nga e majta ne te djathte ndonje here mendoj dhe them se nje dit ne nje perkthim tjeter edhe shkrimet do ti bejne nga e djathta ne te majte 
> 
> A JU DUKET KJO BUDALLALLEK QE KURANI NE GJUHEN SHQIPE DUHET TE SHFLETOHET BETHMBRAPSHT


*Mos u çudit i dashur."Ai stan,atë bulmet ka" "Po u ngatërrove me krundet...pulat do të hanë"*

----------


## alproud

> Raca e këtyre që justifikojnë arabizimin e shqipes, janë ata që dje vrisnin e helmonin rilindasit tanë në emër të "allahit" dhe gjakut të tyre arab. Nqs nuk mund të mbani krejt forumin të pastër prej këtyre këpujave gjakpirëse, ju lutem të paktën mbani pastër forumin ateist. Mendimet e tyre të ndyra le t'i predikojnë në gjirizet e tyre antishqiptare, jo këtu mes nesh.
> 
> Jo nacionalizmit arab!


Nje e vertete e hidhur fatkeqesisht... qe perfund ne konkluzionin: "nje mysliman i mire eshte nje shqipetar i keq."

----------


## Rroni01

Dihet pse lexohet nga mbrapsht!

----------


## medaur

> Nuk është mendimi im o beduin i nderuar majë deves.
> 
> Është realiteti që po e shohim me sy. Për hir të arabishtes, edhe shqipen po e shkruani mbrapsht.
> 
> Çka të rruhet ty se përjashtohem. Ke mbetur ti shpellar të merresh me punë të tjerëve.
> 
> Merru me temën jo me mua. Kështu është kur futen beduinët si moderatorë. Atëherë bëhet forumi hale e vërtetë.
> 
> Skllav arab, mbetje e urryer e gjeneve turko-aziatike.


Krejtesisht dakort , nje moderator islamist , pthu ...njerez te pagjake e pakombesi.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Paska filluar edhe Gjuha Shqipe te lexohet mbrapsh sepse duan disa njerez te fiksuar.

Nejse...

----------


## vjollca20

Kam ndëgjuar se njerezit e mbrapshtë lexojnë mbrapshte te tille kane lindur dhe te tille do te vdesin.

----------


## iliria e para

..................................................  ...............netev is en ehde enjeb an et enaud  op bara teremoG                                                                                                                                                                         الحمير العربية     

Ky eshte nje shembull i mrrekullueshem.

----------

